# nasty picture messages



## fredfoxw28

Hi Guys, 

This is starting to get to on my nerves and I do not know how to break the news nicely to him. Yesterday, I have 6 missed text messages. When I went to check it out it was pictures of my husbands penis. Now, I'm sorry but pictures of my husbands penis or anyones penis for that matter does not do anything for me. He seems to be obsessed with it. Now, when I get these pictures I delete them and don't mention them. However I feel like I need to bring this up, because it's getting on my nerves. I get the whole thing of men are more visual but I think this is a little immature. So, what sould I do? I'm just not into the pics. lol:scratchhead:


----------



## alm74

Is this something that he just started yesterday or has he done it before? If he just did it yesterday, I would wait it out a week or so and see if he does it again. Maybe he was just in a weird (or horny) mood. However, if he has done it before or he continues to do it throughout the week I would just sit down with him and as nice as possible let him know that you don't want him to do that anymore. You could say something like, "What if I checked my messages and someone at work saw it?" or if you have kids, "What if I forget to delete it and the kids get my phone". I wouldn't tell him that it doesn't do anything for you...he would get offended. 

My husband does things that he thinks should "turn me on" and it totally turns me off. Your husband probably thinks the same way. Maybe tell him a nice little "I love you" would do so much more for you than pictures. 

By the way, thank you for commenting on my post. It's funny how easy it is to give other people advice, but we can't seem to give ourselves good advice!


----------



## draconis

Tell him you get more turned on by flowers and you do not fear your friends/work/boss/kids/church will see them. 

draconis


----------



## sarahdale24

yeah, I would talk to him about it, but be nice..LOL...you know how people in general are, our egos can be crushed! He may just think it turns you on...


----------



## fredfoxw28

Thanks guys. It's pretty funny to me. He sends the pictures and waits for a reaction and I don't say anything. This is not the first time. My first reaction was the roll of the eyes and he laughed. Now it's like ok, we get it, you have one, leave me alone you pervert, lol. Next time he sends one I will mention other people can see this and it will look bad and see what he says. 

Alm74, 

I agree, it's so easy to give others advice but when your going through the problem, it's another story. I like talking to you guys because you don't judge. When I tell my friends they laugh or think I'm acting silly. Thanks for the support.


----------



## bhappy3

Send the pic back to him... see if he likes it. Too bad we can't add graphics to the pics on our phones... or maybe we can... add a set of eyes to it or stretch it or shrink it... haha


----------



## fredfoxw28

I know, that's a good idea. The next time he sends me something I will take a picture of myself with my reaction and see what happens. Sometimes the only way I can get through to him is with jokes because he is a comedian.


----------



## Chelle D

Gee... the answer seems obvious. TELL HIM. tell him what you said here. It's not doing anything for you... You don't want it. It could be potentially embarassing if you got that pictext while at work... opened it & didn't realize a coworker was right behind you.. etc.

You realize that the thought is a visual sexual stimulation for your husband, but you'd rather he visualize thoughts in his head.


Just tell him it's not wanted. Simple.

(Or maybe, he knows it's pissing you off, so he's doing it on purpose??) Or maybe, he thinks he's texting it to his girlfriend & mis-typed in your phone number?


----------



## Coffee Amore

You guys the thread is from 2008!


----------



## Mrs. T

Coffee Amore said:


> You guys the thread is from 2008!


 LOL...thanks for noticing that Coffee...I was just getting ready to add my two cents worth.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

Mrs. T said:


> LOL...thanks for noticing that Coffee...I was just getting ready to add my two cents worth.


your 2 cents are always welcome.
i would have a dollar then


----------



## Mrs. T

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> your 2 cents are always welcome.
> i would have a dollar then


LOL...my check is in the mail.


----------



## Chelle D

Coffee Amore said:


> You guys the thread is from 2008!


Ditto... thanks.
I've fallen into that trap more than once. I'm replying to a thread & there are "similar" thread names listed below... I click & read & forget to look at the date.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

the thing is with these types of topics, there are always other people with the same problems. it can always come useful to somebody.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

Mrs. T said:


> LOL...my check is in the mail.


im waiting.
i will need it to eat the rest of this month.


----------



## Mrs. T

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> im waiting.
> i will need it to eat the rest of this month.


hehehe...if my two cents is going to help you eat for the rest of the month you must be pretty good at stretching a dollar. There is a roadkill cookbook on Amazon...this guy is getting ready to pan fry his latest kill. This could be a way to save on the grocery bill.


----------



## Chelle D

OMG... How would you know how many days' the road kill was sitting there on the road??? Ewww Gross!.

And if YOU were the one to road kill the creature... well then I'd say that SHOULD be a pretty uncommon incident. I"d starve to death before I knew some meat on the side of the road was safe to cook & eat. I don't drive killing creatures that often to rely on them as a source of food!..

LOL... just wondering how they came up with the concept of a roadkill cookbook. Surely only a true ******* would eat roadkill often enough to need cookbook for ideas of how to cook it up!! I'm guessing a ******* probably came up with the cookbook idea too!.. 
SORRY!!.. No offense meant to y'all ********! You're some of the sweetest people I know!


----------



## Mrs. T

Chelle D said:


> OMG... How would you know how many days' the road kill was sitting there on the road??? Ewww Gross!.
> 
> And if YOU were the one to road kill the creature... well then I'd say that SHOULD be a pretty uncommon incident. I"d starve to death before I knew some meat on the side of the road was safe to cook & eat. I don't drive killing creatures that often to rely on them as a source of food!..
> 
> LOL... just wondering how they came up with the concept of a roadkill cookbook. Surely only a true ******* would eat roadkill often enough to need cookbook for ideas of how to cook it up!! I'm guessing a ******* probably came up with the cookbook idea too!..
> SORRY!!.. No offense meant to y'all ********! You're some of the sweetest people I know!


 LOL...I ain't no fricken *******. I got all my teeth...well exceptin' the one that got knocked out last month in that bar fight. 
The way to tell if roadkill is safe to eat is to count flies. Less than 50 and its safe. Just bar-b-que the hell out of it. So what if it gives you the runs.


----------



## Chelle D

Mrs. T said:


> LOL...I ain't no fricken *******. I got all my teeth...well exceptin' the one that got knocked out last month in that bar fight.
> The way to tell if roadkill is safe to eat is to count flies. Less than 50 and its safe. Just bar-b-que the hell out of it. So what if it gives you the runs.


Thanks!!... I think I just laughed off about 2 lbs!!..:rofl:

OMG you are soo funny!.

Runs.... yup, I need a good natural colon cleanz about now .


----------



## Mrs. T

Chelle D said:


> Thanks!!... I think I just laughed off about 2 lbs!!..:rofl:
> 
> OMG you are soo funny!.
> 
> Runs.... yup, I need a good natural colon cleanz about now .


I recommend squirrel or rabbit for that (tastes like chicken ya know)...possum is a little gamey and might have you hanging both ends over the toilet...kinda hard to accomplish that at the same time...ends up being messy.
Butt hey (pun intended) it's all natural.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

Chelle D said:


> LOL... just wondering how they came up with the concept of a roadkill cookbook. Surely only a true ******* would eat roadkill often enough to need cookbook for ideas of how to cook it up!! I'm guessing a ******* probably came up with the cookbook idea too!..
> SORRY!!.. No offense meant to y'all ********! You're some of the sweetest people I know!


----------

